# Tarantula Laws



## coiote (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I´m from brazil and here its illegal to own tarantulas, reptiles and etc.
I´d like to know if anyone have (or know of a resource that contains) any info regarding the legalities of owning a Tarantula? i really want the german law and some US states that is legal to own T´s. All other laws are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Thoth (Apr 5, 2006)

I do not know about Germany but in the US the laws vary from state to state and from city to city, within the same state. And it ranges from complete ban on ownership to requiring permits to no restriction. Though overall enforcement of these laws are lax.


----------



## Bedlam (Apr 5, 2006)

It seems to go by city in Canada.  The laws all have the same principle though.

No breeding.
No buying.
No selling.
No owning.

Oops?


----------



## KarangaKan (Apr 5, 2006)

Dear friends

our intention (mines and coites) is to know how the law of places where these animals are allowed to be keeped as pet works. :? 
We want to know how works that mecanism in countrys or states or even citys that allow these pets. If any of you could help us sendind an link to an law that regulates t's and other pets we will be very thankfull!

Sorry my poor english


----------



## Eldgengill (Apr 5, 2006)

Here in Iceland it is illegal to own Tarantulas or snakes of any kind.
Despite of that i am the owner of A.Geniculata


----------



## KarangaKan (Apr 5, 2006)

*Hy Eldgengill*

Sorry for that, i thok/imagine that most part of european countrys allows these pets!
But could u tel me the WHY its illegal? What the governt says? 

thanks


forgive my english


----------



## coiote (Apr 6, 2006)

anyone??? pls... we really need this...


----------



## Ewok (Apr 6, 2006)

Are you allowed to keep native tarantulas?


----------



## Marilyn (Apr 6, 2006)

Guten Morgen,
I am from Germany.

I have no problems with keeping them here.

Ok in Germany it all depends on what state it is that you live in.

Some parts of Ger, say You must register your spider others don't.

The process is easy, you go and register.
then a guy from the town office comes round with book, and paper work.
then he/she inspects the place were you keep your spider, if it all is good, and spider is in the type of terrarium it is supposed to be in & it's all clear you get a piece of paper saying it's ok.

But out of 100 people only about 15- 25 people do the process.
+ the worst thing is you need to fork out for the people to come out to inspect the spider, if there is more than one, they come with a smile, because it goes by quantity. 
To me it's just a way to con people into paying out... :liar: 
I have none of my ones registered.

I know that i can get into <edit> for the following ones:

B.auratum
T. Blondi
C. darlingi
H. lividum
C. cyaneopubescens

but :}  shhhhh


What they don't know,  don't harm,,

-Marilyn


----------



## KarangaKan (Apr 6, 2006)

*Guten Morgen, Marilyn*

It was of great help.
Could you give us some kind of law or anything that regulate that in your region? We really need the law in our hands to do what we want.

'cose our real intentio is to make an law project to the dept which regulates that kind os stuff. For example: In Germany, they do this way and works etc etc etc, and if we do this here, it could work too, did you get it?

But, Marilyn, what happens if they find out your Ts? They take them away? you have to pay something? And i agree with you, if you pay for them on a pet shop, why do you have to pay to register them latter? :? 

Thanks


----------



## Marilyn (Apr 6, 2006)

KarangaKan said:
			
		

> It was of great help.
> Could you give us some kind of law or anything that regulate that in your region? We really need the law in our hands to do what we want.
> 
> 'cose our real intentio is to make an law project to the dept which regulates that kind os stuff. For example: In Germany, they do this way and works etc etc etc, and if we do this here, it could work too, did you get it?


I can see what you mean.
The more info on other countries, and their system that work, the better.




			
				KarangaKan said:
			
		

> But, Marilyn, what happens if they find out your Ts? They take them away? you have to pay something? And i agree with you, if you pay for them on a pet shop, why do you have to pay to register them latter? :?
> 
> Thanks




If I do get found out, I will be open.
They can Only take away my little ones, on the grounds of if I was not keeping them correctly e.g. if they were in shoe box's, the a little plastic window, which comes under animal cruelty, And misuses of animals, were you can get a 4500 euros fine per animal.  Yes Germans are strict on animal rights!

But I can say that they are all in 100% good health and condition, well, have  a lil prob with the T.blondi,



			
				KarangaKan said:
			
		

> if you pay for them on a pet shop, why do you have to pay to register them latter? :?


Ah, It's the typical way of making money.
the way the government plans it is.
You pay your mwst (VAT), in the shop.
When you register it's for so called Processing fee's (which involves, going in my documents, opening  register form.doc, and printing it. and then put it on the outbox/ post pile).

the most cheek is the envelope to send the for back with.

there is a little box in the corner for the stamp...  only thing is, they expect you to fill out the form, which you are paying for to do, then to send all the forms back. they expect you to pay post and packaging!!! :?

damn...

-Marilyn


----------



## DeLaSangre (Feb 5, 2013)

*North Dakota*

I live in North Dakota and am trying to find out whether it is legal to own tarantulas here. Any idea if there is any ban on them for this state?


----------



## Formerphobe (Feb 5, 2013)

Below is the code for one of the jurisdictions in my state.  As you can see, it sort of specifies, but is also rather vague and somewhat open to interpretation.
* Residents of Fairfax County are welcome to own "companion" animals. There are several laws, codes and home owner restrictions, however, referencing owning and housing of "exotic" animals. Please visit the Fairfax County zoning site for specific information on these restrictions.

What is the definition of "companion" animal?

Companion animal means any domestic or feral dog, domestic or feral cat, non-human primate, guinea pig, hamster, rabbit not raised for human food or fiber, exotic or native animal, reptile, exotic or native bird, or any feral animal or any animal under the care, custody, or ownership of a person or any animal that is bought, sold, traded, or bartered by any person. Agricultural animals, game species, or any animals regulated under federal law as research animals shall not be considered companion animals for the purpose of this chapter.

What is the definition of an “exotic” animal?

Wild or exotic animal means any live monkey (non-human primate), raccoon, skunk, wolf, squirrel, fox, leopard, panther, tiger, lion, lynx or any other warm-blooded animal, poisonous snake or tarantula that can normally be found in the wild state or any other member of a crocodilian, including but not limited to alligators, crocodiles, caimans and gavials. Ferrets, non-poisonous snakes, rabbits and laboratory rats that have been bred in captivity and that have never known the wild are excluded from this definition.

Local codes largely prohibit the keeping of wild, exotic or vicious animals in Fairfax County.

Section 41.1-4.1 describes the law and its exceptions:

-          No person shall keep or permit to be kept any wild, exotic or vicious animal, as those terms are defined (above) for any purposes except: zoological parks, traveling animal exhibitions, circuses or veterinary clinics that are properly licensed by Federal or state governments. The wild or exotic animals of such establishments shall not be exhibited or displayed in such a manner than persons other than their handlers can pet, fondle or otherwise come into direct physical contact with such animals. This prohibition shall not apply to the riding of elephants by persons other than the handlers while under the direct supervision of the handlers while performing in properly licensed parks/exhibitions or circuses.

41.1-4-2 describes the requirement of proper information sharing for those selling exotic animals at the time/place of their sale:
No person may lawfully keep or permit to be kept in Fairfax county (other than a certified service animal) any live monkey, raccoon, skunk, wolf, squirrel, fox, leopard, panther, tiger, lion, lynx or any other warm-blooded animal, poisonous snake or tarantula, crocodile or alligator, which can normally be found in the wild state or any other member of the crocodilian, including but not limited to alligators, crocodiles, caimans and gavials.

Section 41.1-4-3 Disposition of Animals
Any person who keeps a wild, exotic or vicious animal in contravention of this article may dispose of the animal by removal of the animal from Fairfax County, by giving or selling the animal to a zoological park or by releasing the animal to the Animal Services Division, which shall release the animal to the wild, to a zoological park, or other entity approved for the care or protection of the particular species*


----------



## spiderengineer (Feb 5, 2013)

DeLaSangre said:


> I live in North Dakota and am trying to find out whether it is legal to own tarantulas here. Any idea if there is any ban on them for this state?


easiest way to find out is to go to your nearest pet shop and ask them or see if they are selling any Ts


----------



## Formerphobe (Feb 5, 2013)

spiderengineer said:


> easiest way to find out is to go to your nearest pet shop and ask them or see if they are selling any Ts


In many jurisdictions sellers may sell, but it is up to the resident to know what he/she may legally keep.  Unless there is a publicized 'incident', most officials often turn a blind eye.


----------



## pocock1899 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hawaii is the only state I'm aware of that prohibits the import and possession of tarantulas.

However, with current flux of wildlife laws, it's possible that other states may have banned the possession of tarantulas through the use of broad, poorly defined terms like "exotic", "venomous", or "able to inflict bodily harm". 

They are casting some pretty wide nets with these terms. Most of it is a kneejerk reaction to some of the things we've seen in the news over the past few years. The laws are aimed primarily at the owners of large mammals and reptiles. Unfortunately, due to the vague language of these poorly written laws, we might find ourselves included.

I think the reasoning behind our laws, in some cases, lack of laws, has little in common with the driving forces in Brazil. I wish our friend down there good luck.


----------

